# I love all this showery weather! :-)



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

I know many of you are probably saying to yourself, God! this weather is crap, however, I just love it. In my opinion it's a photographer dream to have such changeable weather where one minute it's raining cats and dogs, the next minute the skies break and the sun comes out. Today has been one of those days where the skies were so animated and the cloud formations were great. Big fluffy white clouds are my favourite, so I got out into the country and this is one shot I fell in love with. Taken in a cornfield with a calm breeze making the corn shoots come alive. It brought a smile to my face to see the whole field dancing under the soft sunlight. Hope it goes a little way to what I experienced. Enjoy 

Title - Dancing Corn Shoots


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome shot.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great pic..........:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

how do you guys do it ... Arghhhhh

lovely shot


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Nudda, lol. It's easy. Just shoot what you see and know a little about photo editing.  Practice makes perfect. You can do it, just keep shooting and enjoy it.


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Love this shot. Did you use a Sigma 10-20 or similar?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good photo there Dahl

Very moody and atmospheric :thumb:


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

No, I don't use sigma. I use a Nikkor 18-200mm VR DX lens with a Hoya Pro1-D polarizing filter. Stunning combination.

Thanks for the kind comments. I get a lot of my inspiration while listening to uplifting trance music. I usually take photos when the music fits the location at the time, I just get a feeling.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Stunning photo, I have a real love for the countryside. Any chance of a Desktop pic?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice pic Dahl :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Stunning shot, it looks like you've used a graduated ND filter on the sky, even though you haven't! Might be an idea to use one for future shots like this, saves at the editing stage and can give some amazingly dramatic looking skies!


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

tim said:


> Stunning photo, I have a real love for the countryside. Any chance of a Desktop pic?


Sure, tell me your desktop resolution you are running and I will get a few sized up for you.

Lloyd - thanks a lot  Editing the sky to get that effect really isn't time consuming, however, polarizing filter does help a great deal with making the clouds 'pop' and creating a deeper blue. I would like to try it though. It's something I have thought about in the past, but never really needed it.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Flipping eck, looks like something that would come as a pre-set windows desktop background. amazing stuff :thumbs:


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

wow, thanks guys. Makes me want to get out more and more. I'll do my best to keep shooting.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Dahl said:


> Sure, tell me your desktop resolution you are running and I will get a few sized up for you.
> 
> Lloyd - thanks a lot  Editing the sky to get that effect really isn't time consuming, however, polarizing filter does help a great deal with making the clouds 'pop' and creating a deeper blue. I would like to try it though. It's something I have thought about in the past, but never really needed it.


The bigger the better,though its just for my laptop so anything above 1024x**** would be fantastic


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

i'll see what I can do. As this shot is portrait it may not be suitable. I have posted a landscape shot taken in the same field titled 'now we are free' in this forum. The wallpaper is available there to download at 1024 by 768.


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

There you go.

Now We Are Free


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Thank you, thats fantastic. But the Portrait shot is better!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

using a CPL with very wide angles gives that grad effect as the effect of the CPL is affected by its angle to the light source. When using a wide angle obviously different parts of the scene can be at very different angles to the light source, resulting in different colour and tone effects. Can be cool or can be very frustrating :lol:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

brilliant shot mate


----------



## GJUK (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh another nice shot....maybe I post one of my shots up...

GJUK


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning shot!





Maxtor.


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Great shot, looks like an amazing setting. What body are you using? 
And how are you getting on with the 18-200mm? was considering, but the price is a bit high for DX, but on a D300 body may be one of my options ? 
Great photos, are you just an enthusiast?


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks guys . 

Alex, this lens is just amazing. It's super sharp and also comes with many features including the vibration reduction feature that is superb. TBH, the price you pay is not expensive considering the build quality. The lens is built like a tank. Afterall, it is a lens by Nikon. Only been shooting for 8 months or so, just do it as a hobby. Don't really want to take it any further as I have other commitments.

You have a D300?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wish i'd had my camera with me last night when i just went for a drive saw what would have been a cracking shot of a Anvil thunder cloud over Howden Minster which was in full sun.....


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

No, Dad has a D3, which i use quite a lot for higher quality pics, and he has a nice selection of lenses: 14-24, 24-70, 70-200 and 80-400. great cameras, i bought a D60 to play with, but want something more serious, and the D300 looks like a great camera, and that lens sounds pretty well suited. 

Are you a Nikon Pro Member? Worth the membership, 50% off Nikon lessons, Previews, monthly mag, etc.


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Andy, learn your lesson from that and make sure you alwayshave your cam with you. You will never come across the same opportunity again. Once it's gone, it's gone! I did the same last week, the weather was just right for that moment and I didn't have my camera with me. It hurt!

Alex, wow, a D3. If my dad had ones of those I would run away with it never to return lol. Get using it as much as you can. D60's are supposed to be good cameras. D300's are sweet man, I would love one of those! I'll look into that Nikon pro memeber. 50% off lenses, am I reading this correctly?


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

haha, i wish, Lessons for camera usage lol. Shame, I'd pay 300£ a year for 1/2 price lenses!! The D60 is a good camera, just a bit limited, and the lack of certain features really bugs me after the D3!


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Here ya go: http://www.europe-nikon.com/home/en_GB/local/broad/29/1.html


----------

